# Goose Decoy flocking!!



## Mallyard (Jul 13, 2004)

Like usual I've been flocking like crazy this off season so far. Seems like alot of peoples factory flocking is wearing off. But here's some pics of some of the work I've been doing, thought you might like to see it! I'll post up some pics of some dakota mallards im doing right now in a few days.

Goose Chair Head I did for a guy. He had me do 3 of them! Thats alot of flocking, lol.  


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BlackWolf (Mar 27, 2011)

These look great - I'm hoping to learn how to do this with some old shells I picked up and maybe with my big flock silos. Do you have any tips for application of the flocking?


----------



## Mallyard (Jul 13, 2004)

Just make sure you sand and prime.... alot of guys skip that step. make sure to catch you excess flocking in a rubbermade tup so u don't lose it all 
PM me Ive done this for years and can help yah out!
Or just email, [email protected]


----------



## BlackWolf (Mar 27, 2011)

Will the flocking work on my silhouette decoys to make them look better too? I have a combination flock of silos right now from big flock, renzo, and some homemade ones that were made for me. I was told once to flock everywhere on them that is black (head and tail basically) to really make them pop out from a distance. I bought some flocking a while back but I haven't been brave enough to try it yet.

If these can/should be flocked do I also need to sand the silos?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Flocked sillos look great. I'm doing all of mine later this summer.


----------



## BlackWolf (Mar 27, 2011)

I have flocking and adhesive but I'm unsure how to apply it to the silos. Do I just sort of drop it onto the wet adhesive or do I need to order one of the "mini flocker" type applicators from a company like Donjer? Also is sanding or anything required on a coroplast decoy?

A side question - my renzo silo decoys are built on white coroplast and at the top seam on the head you can see a white halo from the goose's view - does anyone have a suggestion for covering that up, should I just put some black paint down in there or should I seal it up somehow and flock the top of it too?


----------



## popo (Jul 20, 2003)

I use a plastic ketchup bottle for a applicator. Work's good.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

have you done goose body flocking other than heads and tails?


----------



## Mallyard (Jul 13, 2004)

I havn't!
Thats in the works though, I'm saving up for an airbrush and supplies!


----------



## H20-FowlHunter (Aug 8, 2008)

What do you guys recomend for the adhesive? I've heard that black paint is the best and also the 3M adhesive is the best. Which do you guys use/prefer?


----------



## gonehunting (May 14, 2005)

What brand flocking and adhesive do you use? Would like to try a few myself.


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

I used Rustoleum - Flat black enamel. Worked for me.


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

I've used some flat black spray paint. Spray it on then put flocking on. It has held great. Some of the epoxy they have in the kits shines pretty good if the flocking comes off. I agree that prep work is a must. You have to get mud, dirt, and everything else off the decoy and start with a clean base. That will save headaches down the road.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm using the Aero flocking kit. Adhesive made specifically for flocking, and you get black and white flocking plus adhesive when you order the kit. My real geese are going to have some pop!


----------

